# 8122 losing power



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

my 8122 12 HP Kohler loses power while mowing. Enough where I have to disengage the mower to keep it from stalling. I have noticed that if I choke is a bit, the power comes back, but I don't like to run it this way. I have ordered a carb rebuild kit already, but is there anything else I should look at while I'm in there?


----------



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

the problem is now so bad that it just will not run without some choke, I got the carb kit, there is only about 5 pieces in there, I hope that takes care of it.


----------

